# Silencers



## Canadian

I was introduced to this site by fellow members at a Canadian gun forum. It turns out that silencers are legal in 34 states in the United States. I'd love to have one but they are prohibited in Canada. As a survival tool I think a silencer would be awesome.

Advanced Armament :: Home

If you've used one do they live up to the hype? How do they handle and do they reduce noise as much as advertised? Next time I'm in the U.S. I'd love to try one.

Nae Kid

I figured their welder would be your kind of girl. Here's a picture of her. You likey?










I'll be taking a vacation to Florida this winter. Are they legal in Florida? It might be a good chance to try one while I'm there. I'd also like to try full auto if that's legal in Florida as well.

Peace!


----------



## sailaway

Canadian said:


> I was introduced to this site by fellow members at a Canadian gun forum. It turns out that silencers are legal in 34 states in the United States. I'd love to have one but they are prohibited in Canada. As a survival tool I think a silencer would be awesome.
> 
> Advanced Armament :: Home
> 
> If you've used one do they live up to the hype? How do they handle and do they reduce noise as much as advertised? Next time I'm in the U.S. I'd love to try one.
> 
> Nae Kid
> 
> I figured their welder would be your kind of girl. Here's a picture of her. You likey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be taking a vacation to Florida this winter. Are they legal in Florida? It might be a good chance to try one while I'm there. I'd also like to try full auto if that's legal in Florida as well.
> 
> Peace!


Go through Kentucky I believe both are legal there. Some of the residents of that state already have ship that our army doesn't even have. I've seen welders there that look like that too. There is a gun shop off I65 south of Louisville and north of Elizabethtown that rents fully automatic weapons for shooting at the range behind their shop.


----------



## NaeKid

Damn Canadian - if I took her home to momma, momma would probably run away screaming ... 

I likey!! :2thumb:


----------



## kyfarmer

sailaway said:


> Go through Kentucky I believe both are legal there. Some of the residents of that state already have ship that our army doesn't even have. I've seen welders there that look like that too. There is a gun shop off I65 south of Louisville and north of Elizabethtown that rents fully automatic weapons for shooting at the range behind their shop.


You are correct on that :beercheer: I do like it here c&c and open carry. You do have to pass a back round check and regst. both. Long as you dot all the i's and cross all the t's you can get them and use them, :2thumb: welder :2thumb:


----------



## allen_idaho

Nah, silencers are mostly just hype. People always expect them to work like you see on movies. You know, that barely audible thud. 

But in reality, they only reduce the noise very slightly, making your gun just below the safe audible level for use without hearing protection. Generally you will get results of around 130 - 140 decibles with just about any caliber. The OSHA safety cutoff level is 140 db. 

Using subsonic ammunition will drop the level slightly, but you will be firing a bullet with less velocity, making it less effective.


----------



## Canadian

Maybe it's just hype but I still want to give it a try. It's totally illegal here so that makes me want to do it even more. I've also never fired full auto. Just more fun stuff to do on the vacation.


----------



## Fn/Form

Suppressors are great in a lot of ways. Very good flash suppression, reduces boom of a rifle to a crack if you're using supersonic (nice if you shoot on your own land around sensitive neighbors), and subsonic can be surprisingly quiet--with the action cycling as loud as the actual firing.

.22, 9mm, 7.62, .45, etc. Bolt guns can be very discrete.

One local built a suppressed 7.62x39 AR-15 that uses 200gr bullets. He loves it for hunting hogs.

A suppressed .22 is favored for niche military/SWAT applications... everything from taking out lights and dogs to people.

You WILL get a much dirtier gun, piston or no. Some short-barrel firearms work more reliably with a suppressor, as it increases the backpressure. FA suppressed gets reeeally dirty.

Better to have a suppressed/subsonic indoors, too.

ETA: ugly chick. throw it back.


----------



## Canadian

I think a .22 would be fun.


----------



## youpock

lol oh man silencers are so disappointing; a friend of mine lives in Nevada and they are legal there so she has one for an ar and one for a 92, so 556 and 9mm. I knew they weren't going to be like the movies where you can fire a gun in the living room and no one in the house hears but they really were nothing like quiet.

As far as full auto goes.. hehe super awesome. I'm hoping to buy land in either nv or maybe or but both states allow full auto!! If you're ever in the mood to droll... lol look at these:

Machine Guns at Impact Guns Home


----------



## stompk

I have 2. 30 cal and 22
I'm quite happy with them. the other posters are correct in that they are not "tv quiet", but i can fire my 22 in the next room and my wife asks me what i dropped. it sounds about like dropping a book on a desk. very "un-gun" like.
my 30 call makes my 308 (175gr 44gr varget) sounds about like a 22 short. 308 subsonics are just about like a book slammed on a desk. if i fire it downstairs, my wife wont hear it upstairs (w tv or radio on. normal day)

my buddy has the 9mm pistol one on a glock, and it's not quiet quiet, but it doesnt sound at ALL like a gun. more like a hammer on an anvil. like a metallic clank. someone might hear it, but one round wouldn't set off alarm bells.

i hope this first hand account helps.


----------



## youpock

I rented a special on silencers and technically they are for changing the sound of a gun shot to mask it so when it is heard someone brushes it off as something else other than a gun shot.


----------



## SnakeDoc

I think the use of archery equipment for Survival is way under rated. There is no paperwork, registry, or tracing of such equipment.


----------



## UncleJoe

I agree. I started rebuilding my archery arsenal last year. I had it stolen  in 1989 and never replaced it. Last year I bought 2 recurve's, 2 compound, and about 80 arrows. All from CL and flea markets. One of the compound's I traded even up for one of my older leaf blowers.


----------



## billr

I own four suppressors as well as fully automatic weapons, one of which accepts a suppressor. They are actually very fun, and not at all useless or hype. When I'm up at the cabin, we shoot all the time. Neighbors don't care a bit.

They also reduce recoil considerably. I much prefer shooting my Sig P220 with the suppressor on, for example. My young nephew likes to shoot my .22s with the can attached.

They do indeed make the weapon very, very dirty.

Some cans work best when "wet", which is when a bit of oil or some such is placed in the suppressor. 

The .45 round is large enough that it doesn't suppress well, even though the regular 230 grain bullet is subsonic. The reason is that the bore is big enough such that a small column of gas escapes the suppressor body without being slowed by the baffles. That column is traveling above the speed of sound, and so a suppressed .45 still makes considerable noise. The 9mm suppresses very, very well. A .22 will also suppress nicely. I shoot both supersonic and subsonic .22 and there's actually not too much difference.

I personally prefer GemTech silencers, but AAC makes good ones as well.


----------



## bunkerbob

A .22 will also suppress nicely. I shoot both supersonic and subsonic .22 and there's actually not too much difference.

I like the BB rounds for the 22 LR for culling rabbits in my front lower 40. They sound like a pellet gun for the report. Doesn't bother the neighbors at all. Unfortunately they will not cycle my 10-22.:2thumb:


----------



## sailaway

SnakeDoc said:


> I think the use of archery equipment for Survival is way under rated. There is no paperwork, registry, or tracing of such equipment.


SnakeDoc, What kind of arrows do you recommend, I have a 60# recurve from my childhood and traded for a cross bow. I need arrows for both. I also had a thread going for the best survival gun, a flint lock as a suggestion. They aren't called in either.


----------



## allen_idaho

A muzzleloader (black powder rifle) is an alright choice. The downside is the noise, reduced range, reduced accuracy, and slow reload time. compared to a standard rifle.

A crossbow is good because it lets you aim more comfortably than a compound bow. The downside again is the reload time. Depending on the model, you will need to either wind a crank or stand on a loop at the end and pull back the string manually before loading your next shot. Whereas with a bow and arrow, you can reload in seconds.


----------



## CherokeeCat

I've not fired a gun with a silencer and have always wondered how much they effect accuracy/distance of a given caliber?


----------



## stompk

CherokeeCat said:


> I've not fired a gun with a silencer and have always wondered how much they effect accuracy/distance of a given caliber?


they have the affect of lengthening the barrel. so it increases muzzle velocity and tends to have a stabilizing effect as well. the consensus of people i've spoken with all agree that our suppressed rifles are more accurate (using normal ammo. suppressed is obviously less of a performer).

also, I've noticed that a suppressor is the best muzzle brake you can buy and not only reduces recoil, but doesn't pound the guy next to you like a big V on the ar-50 does.
I've shot cans on .22 to .416 and .50 and am a fan.


----------



## CherokeeCat

stompk said:


> they have the affect of lengthening the barrel. so it increases muzzle velocity and tends to have a stabilizing effect as well. the consensus of people i've spoken with all agree that our suppressed rifles are more accurate (using normal ammo. suppressed is obviously less of a performer).
> 
> also, I've noticed that a suppressor is the best muzzle brake you can buy and not only reduces recoil, but doesn't pound the guy next to you like a big V on the ar-50 does.
> I've shot cans on .22 to .416 and .50 and am a fan.


Stompk- thanks for the reply and info!


----------



## TreeMUPKennel

Have always been lured to the silencer ideas and wanting to have one. But the manufactured type are ok but do only lower the noise slighlty from what I've seen and heard. Although I have shoot alot of ones that were homemade kinds. I know not legal, but have seen a buddy who made one that was for a SKS 7.62x39. It consited of a PVC pipe and oil filters in the inside with other little things but thats the main stuff for it. When shot it sounded like a sub sonic 22 coming out. I was impressed with it. 
Considered getting one, but after the $200 tax stamp and the purchase price its crazy. But maybe I'll change my mind.:nuts:


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

somewhere on a website i saw a step by step on how to make a silencer out of a maglite...


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Found the Maglite thing: How to Make a Maglite Gun Suppressor | eHow.com


----------



## backlash

Silencers are legal to own in the state of Washington but illegal to use.
Figure that one out.

I don't see how it would increase velocity though.
They aren't rifled and the bullet doesn't touch the silencer as it travels through.
Therefor it couldn't increase velocity could it?
Maybe I missed something since I don't have one.


----------



## sailaway

Larger gun shows I have been to have book dealers that sell pamphlets on how to make silencers and other items. They are in case you ever wanted to know books.


----------



## HozayBuck

*I'm not debating anybody's results*

But ... I own 2 cans.. one is a 30 cal, it goes on my Savage HB 308 , Savage HB 223 and my AR 15.. the other one is a 22 can for my 10-22 ... no it's not a pssth sound like hollywierd makes out to be.. but you can shoot any of mine without ear protection, the 223's sound like a 22 LR, the 308 to my old ears is about the same.. the 22 is very quiet depending on ammo.. I shoot bulk Federal and Rem thru it.. one is louder by a lot ,the other is very quiet.. the SubVel Arguilla (sp) is stone silent.. a CB cap would make no sound at all and the olt not working would be a plus .. a 22 short would also be very quiet I've not tried it tho... I also plan to send my 10-22 HB Ruger to the builder to get it set up for the can.. my next plan is to buy the new Ruger 22-45 with the threaded bbl..

They are quiet, yes you can hear them.. but from 200 yards away nobody will know what it is unless you miss then the crack of the passing bullet will tip them off but locating your hide won't happen unless your moving too much..

As for shooting the 45 acp with a can it is not loud.. it's not a phsst sound but you can shoot without ears.. I've shot my AR upper on a friends 16 lower and it was quiet you knew what it was but it wasn't bad.. and that was standing near a building..

When other people shoot my weapons with the can I stand back about 20 feet and it's very quiet from behind.. from the front... ?

For me they were a big part of my preps... If I have time...and money I want one for my 45's... plus I'd love a 45 ACP carbine of some kind... maybe a mectech..now that would be awesome with some sub hand loads...

As for dirty? I haven't noticed it so much...mine are made by Elite Iron out of Bonner MT area... super people to deal with, they will package all the papers for you, send them to you with detailed instructions on what to do...

Elite Iron High Quality Suppressors Dale and Kathy are two of the best people I've ever dealt with... and his work is way past super.. I stood right by him when he shot his 338 Lapua with one of his cans on it... no ears..no problem!! and no or little recoil!!..

That's my story and I'm sticking to it... I love mine.. and accuracy is not effected in the slightest.. go for it.. you only get to go around once!... and the Con Critters may just go crazy and try to ban them.. I figure somebody will try to use one in some mass shooting and that will be the end..


----------



## BillM

1. Are they legal ? They are legal in some states but not in others. Regarding Federal law, they are a class three item and require a $200.00 tax stamp and a background check.

2. Are they a tactical advantage to use in an imaginable scenario.
I could foresee them being used to rescue hostages by a tactical team, where there were multiple hostages in multiple locations in a large building.

In a normal self defense use , the more bang you get for your buck, the better. Most of these things take place in close proximity and I want my handgun loud . The bigger the muzzle flash the better. It disorients the assailant and sends others packing or hitting the floor.

As for the guy you are shooting , if you do it right, he will probably be the only one present that doesn’t hear the gunshot anyway


----------



## Tirediron

If you do a little looking on the mag light silencer link there is also good self made supperssor info ,good to know if SHTF


----------



## questor

IrritatedWithUS said:


> Found the Maglite thing: How to Make a Maglite Gun Suppressor | eHow.com


but that is for a pellet gun !


----------



## azurevirus

I think on the first episode of "Sons of Guns"..he built one for a Saiga shotgun..but it was called a supressor..IF I rem right he got the noise level down to a 144 decimal and sold the shotgun and supressor for like 2500


----------



## questor

they are called suppressors
you can't "silence" a firearm
but you can quiet it down quit a bit
especially bolt actions

if you want a really quiet, effective firearm look into the De Lisle carbine
you can special order them and they are worth every penny


----------



## questor

For me they were a big part of my preps... If I have time...and money I want one for my 45's... plus I'd love a 45 ACP carbine of some kind... maybe a mectech..now that would be awesome with some sub hand loads...


HozayBuck . . .
look into the De Lisle Carbine
and you really don't need hand loads
most .45 ACP are already sub sonic


----------



## HozayBuck

questor said:


> For me they were a big part of my preps... If I have time...and money I want one for my 45's... plus I'd love a 45 ACP carbine of some kind... maybe a mectech..now that would be awesome with some sub hand loads...
> 
> HozayBuck . . .
> look into the De Lisle Carbine
> and you really don't need hand loads
> most .45 ACP are already sub sonic


Yes I know the 45 is a sub crtg... but I prefer my own loads is all.

As for the De Lisle, I doubt there are any in this country, and as far as I know it was a ww2 weapon and is and was not available ..

Now one can build most anything and a bolt action carbine in 45 acp would be pretty simple , and for pure quiet the lack of slide slap is a plus.

My Ruger 10-22 with the can is quiet but it does make noise more from the action working then the shot... one can hold the bolt closed during the shot then work the action quietly.. it would be simple to make a device to hold the Ruger in a locked position for single shots..

I think I have said this but I've thought of getting a good quality mag fed 22 bolt gun and set it up for my can just haven't done so as other things take time and money..

I prefer a fast back up shot so I'd stick with either one of the 45 acp AR type units or go with the Mectech system MechTech - Home

I had one in 45 and regret selling it but the new ones are muchly improved.. the only problem is that it ties up a handgun receiver , now if Glock would make a 30 round 45 acp mag!!...

BUT in truth , almost none of us in here will ever need a can for a combat situation , where we will need one if for foraging for meat without telling the world we are there... for that reason I think a can is a good prep but for small game a 22 with shorts and CB caps will do just fine if you learn to stalk and still hunt... a pair of Squirrels in a stew pot will feed a lot of people a good meal..

That's my take on the Suppressor issue and my advice to anybody thinking about getting one is to look at the 22 can, the ones for bigger weapons really are not needed unless you just want to have it ..because.


----------



## questor

They can be had. . .
all you have to do is supply the base weapon

Special Interest Arms






another good base weapon

http://www.guns-rifles-firearms.com/

The MechTec's are very nice and very flexible
but the older ones do have a noisy action
I've been thinkin' about up grading to a newer one


----------



## questor

sorry it's all in the above post
how the heck do you delete a post ???


----------

